# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Auto reconnect on disconnect - Avoid being put in queue

## busi

*Hotfixed*

Blizzard have a auto connect feature that works based on a login.txt file

When you have a login.txt file with your login details email on line 1, password in line 2 in your _classic_ folder next to WowClassic.exe and then open the WowClassic.exe it automatically logs you in but it also automatically reconnects you if you get disconnected

Create file
add login details
open Wow classic via WowClassic.exe before the server queues starts and you are then pretty much immune to server queue as long as you don't close the game even if you go afk for multiple hours.

Once you go afk, the server will disconnect you to Character Select screen and then after a bit it will disconenct you due to inactivity but since the game is auto connecting you, you are sent back to character select screen and by doing that it keeps your spot on the server and then it just keeps repeating this, disconncet for inactivity, reconnect instantly due to login.txt

If you have a authenticator on it will ask for a code the first time you login.

If you have more than 1 game license on your battle.net account it will not work due to it will ask you which account to connect to

No third party tools is used so therefor not against the TOS.
Its not exactly an exploit but rather cleaver use of a game function to bypass going into queue so some could argue that its exploit of one function to get around another

----------


## air999

It's work in retail too.

----------


## buschaffe

Now just figure out how to get it working with multiple wows

----------


## Classicclean

Doesn't work for me

----------


## phantom325

> Now just figure out how to get it working with multiple wows


Have a separate folder for each wow account. I have 3 separate folders for my 3 accounts partly because of this (just the auto login feature is nice) and because it separates the icons on my taskbar so I can more easily tab between and see which one has notifications

----------


## blizzsource

gg its been hotfixed

----------


## Imhighezkill

Retards posting the dumbest shit on these public forums and not even a week later (after this has worked for over a year) it gets hotfixed. Like do you guys not work jobs where you make macros and let everyone around you think you're doing work but really you've automated your entire job and told not a single soul. Fuck posters like you are the scourge of the earth. You do know Blizzard likely reads this forum, it's been around for a long time.

----------


## charli-clapz-4

hi do you know how to use macro cause i need help

----------

